# Character Height/Weight Visualizer?



## Camelot

When I make my D&D characters, I like to write what they look like as well as their combat stats, including their height and weight, using the race's average height/weight entries as guidelines.  My problem is that it's hard to visualize just what a humanoid of such a height and such a weight would look like.

Is there a program out there that I can enter a height and a weight into and have it show me an illustration of a person with those measurements?


----------



## Diamond Cross

You mean this?

Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article ()


----------



## Camelot

Diamond Cross said:


> You mean this?
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article ()




Yes, that is exactly what I mean, only problem is that it doesn't exist.  The beach mages have yet to finish it.  I would like to know if there is an existing program that will achieve at least this portion of what I want.  It doesn't even have to be meant for D&D or RPGs at all; a program meant for normal humans would work fine. =)


----------



## Thanee

I usually just look up one of the numerous height/weight charts on the internet (like this), which categorize the weight ranges for a given height into three frame types (light, medium, large). That is ok, to get a general idea.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## JustKim

I don't know about humanoids, but, here is what humans look like over a large range of heights and weights.
http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.shtml
I know there are other sites like this out there, this is just the first one I found.

But what makes a humanoid different from human, really? I think this would still mostly apply.


----------



## hafrogman

Height is easy enough, just take an image of a person, and scale it next to a reference figure to see how they might look.

Halfling (4 ft) next to a human (6 ft) next to a giant (25 ft)







Weight is trickier, as it's generally meaningless (at 6'0" - 280 lb I could be fat or a body builder, very different appearances).  It all depends on how you envision the different races looking.  I tend to use width multipliers like these for the different builds.


----------



## Sorcerer_17

Is this the kind of thing you're looking for?

http://bodyvisualizer.com/male.html


----------

